# Bunk Bed Build



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

*Glueing up and milling the legs*

Hello friends, I invite you to join me on my newest adventure. I'm building some bunk beds for the kids. I contemplating buying them but after going to pottery barn kids and seeing pine bunk beds for $1,400 I talked the ol' lady into letting me make them. I mean they even had planner tear out in them and everything to give them that rustic look. I can do better than that!

So here is the plan:









The wood is HD 2×6's. I bought some plans online just to validate what I was planning on doing. All the wood in these plans calls for 1.5"X5.5" lumber which is perfect for what you can get at HD. Besides the leg glue ups it should all just be smoothing and joinery.

So I bought a lot of the wood on Father's day (not enough) and it's been mellowing out in the shop since then. 









So about 3 days ago I started to get to work. Its been sweet because the wife has given me some free time during the day to get it done. Usually I only work when the kids are in bed but my 5 yr old has been sleeping on his new mattress on the floor until I get this done. 









So far progress has been pretty good

After cross cutting the boards on the chop saw I put a straight edge on each board.









I stopped doing this after remembering that it's not really necessary on the band saw, that saved me a step.

So I just ripped them to rough width on the BS.

After face jointing with the #5 1/2 I glued them up. 
Super Dave spike dog in action here! This came in so handy for this operation. 









Boards that didnt sit flat on my bench were actually rocking and pushing my brass dogs down into the bench so the spike dog was the answer.

Thanks Dave!

Because I don't have a huge number of clamps I glued the legs up two at a time. This let me glue up 4 legs a day so it took me two days. 









Once out of the clamps I squared up two adjacent sides in preparation for running them through the planner. 









Squigglies mark the square faces. 









The band saw got them close to final dimension. Thanks to Michael Fortunes advise on FWW I've got my band saw working pretty well so it only took a couple of passes through the planner to get them to final dimension.

After a couple of days of this the shavings are starting to get out of control! LOL









So it's been 3 or so days of fun work and I now I bask in the glow of the perfectly square pine legs. 









The fruits of my labor are sweet! This is actually pretty attractive wood after its been planed. I'm not sure if that comes across in the pictures. 









I'll tell you guys, I've been battling with myself for at least a year about getting a power jointer but I just cant pull the trigger. I kind of enjoy the jointing process, I'm getting faster at it, and it probably only added a day to this big project. I think I'm going to keep holding out. I mean who doesn't need a little more exercise? I know I do.

Thanks for following along and for your support. The rest of the project should be downhill from here (knock on wood)

Hopefully this inspires others to tackle this project.

Questions and comments are welcome.

Mauricio


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *Glueing up and milling the legs*
> 
> Hello friends, I invite you to join me on my newest adventure. I'm building some bunk beds for the kids. I contemplating buying them but after going to pottery barn kids and seeing pine bunk beds for $1,400 I talked the ol' lady into letting me make them. I mean they even had planner tear out in them and everything to give them that rustic look. I can do better than that!
> 
> ...


Very inspirig Mauricio and a great read. That bed is going to be awesome!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Glueing up and milling the legs*
> 
> Hello friends, I invite you to join me on my newest adventure. I'm building some bunk beds for the kids. I contemplating buying them but after going to pottery barn kids and seeing pine bunk beds for $1,400 I talked the ol' lady into letting me make them. I mean they even had planner tear out in them and everything to give them that rustic look. I can do better than that!
> 
> ...


Well done brother. Thanks for taking the time to share with us. More and more I am appreciating the hand tool approach you take. Isn't pine just made to plane?

Power jointer? I have been jointing more by hand. Especially face jointing thinner stock. I like having the option. Just today I started to joint the edge of a long piece of white oak. No joke, the grain switched directions 5 times. I took it over to the power jointer and moved on. Depends on my mood. Depends on the wood;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Glueing up and milling the legs*
> 
> Hello friends, I invite you to join me on my newest adventure. I'm building some bunk beds for the kids. I contemplating buying them but after going to pottery barn kids and seeing pine bunk beds for $1,400 I talked the ol' lady into letting me make them. I mean they even had planner tear out in them and everything to give them that rustic look. I can do better than that!
> 
> ...


Great blog, Maur, and fine progress to date. The pic does show the legs looking mighty fine after your handwork. Remember, that's the 'average' wood your planes were meant to work up best.

Looking forward to the next installment, so keep 'em coming!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Glueing up and milling the legs*
> 
> Hello friends, I invite you to join me on my newest adventure. I'm building some bunk beds for the kids. I contemplating buying them but after going to pottery barn kids and seeing pine bunk beds for $1,400 I talked the ol' lady into letting me make them. I mean they even had planner tear out in them and everything to give them that rustic look. I can do better than that!
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking us along. I'd never sell my jointer, but I think I'd need another supper deal if I ever needed another. I could certainly live without one.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Glueing up and milling the legs*
> 
> Hello friends, I invite you to join me on my newest adventure. I'm building some bunk beds for the kids. I contemplating buying them but after going to pottery barn kids and seeing pine bunk beds for $1,400 I talked the ol' lady into letting me make them. I mean they even had planner tear out in them and everything to give them that rustic look. I can do better than that!
> 
> ...


You've some great progress, your boys are gonna love the bunks.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Glueing up and milling the legs*
> 
> Hello friends, I invite you to join me on my newest adventure. I'm building some bunk beds for the kids. I contemplating buying them but after going to pottery barn kids and seeing pine bunk beds for $1,400 I talked the ol' lady into letting me make them. I mean they even had planner tear out in them and everything to give them that rustic look. I can do better than that!
> 
> ...


Nice looking work, Mauricio! Yes, we all need more exercise than a new jointer. 
What a great collection of shavings on the shop floor, too!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Glueing up and milling the legs*
> 
> Hello friends, I invite you to join me on my newest adventure. I'm building some bunk beds for the kids. I contemplating buying them but after going to pottery barn kids and seeing pine bunk beds for $1,400 I talked the ol' lady into letting me make them. I mean they even had planner tear out in them and everything to give them that rustic look. I can do better than that!
> 
> ...


Very nice work going on here Mauricio!


----------



## BBF (May 13, 2013)

mochoa said:


> *Glueing up and milling the legs*
> 
> Hello friends, I invite you to join me on my newest adventure. I'm building some bunk beds for the kids. I contemplating buying them but after going to pottery barn kids and seeing pine bunk beds for $1,400 I talked the ol' lady into letting me make them. I mean they even had planner tear out in them and everything to give them that rustic look. I can do better than that!
> 
> ...


Nice work. Don't forget to let the boys "help out" years later they will be telling their friends that they built their bed.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Glueing up and milling the legs*
> 
> Hello friends, I invite you to join me on my newest adventure. I'm building some bunk beds for the kids. I contemplating buying them but after going to pottery barn kids and seeing pine bunk beds for $1,400 I talked the ol' lady into letting me make them. I mean they even had planner tear out in them and everything to give them that rustic look. I can do better than that!
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the comments folks.

Red, it is very nice to plane, the knots can be tricky but no problem to cut through unless I try to take too deep of a cut.

I keep trying to sell my wife on pretty wood but everything the wife likes is pine with that blotchy brown finish you see at Pier One, Works Market etc. so why fight it. And the cost is nice to.

Smitty, very true, I think I'll be making a lot more things out this pine in the future. In particular some shop furniture I was planning on making out of plywood.

I'd like a jointer but the other issue is that it might be a tight fit in my shop. If I could live without my Table Saw I would be happy too but Im not ready for that yet.

Don, I hear you there, If I had one I probably wouldn't get rid of it, but since I've been getting by without just fine, it has made it harder to make the jump.

Bondo, Terry, & Mos, thanks for the encouragement!

BBF, good call, I'll have to figure out how to get them involved so they feel like part of the process.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Glueing up and milling the legs*
> 
> Hello friends, I invite you to join me on my newest adventure. I'm building some bunk beds for the kids. I contemplating buying them but after going to pottery barn kids and seeing pine bunk beds for $1,400 I talked the ol' lady into letting me make them. I mean they even had planner tear out in them and everything to give them that rustic look. I can do better than that!
> 
> ...


Looking good, Mauricio. Getting the boys involved is a great idea.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Glueing up and milling the legs*
> 
> Hello friends, I invite you to join me on my newest adventure. I'm building some bunk beds for the kids. I contemplating buying them but after going to pottery barn kids and seeing pine bunk beds for $1,400 I talked the ol' lady into letting me make them. I mean they even had planner tear out in them and everything to give them that rustic look. I can do better than that!
> 
> ...


Mauricio, I will bet there are more bunk beds made from pine than any other wood . You are setting a great example for those two little helpers of yours. Keep it up dad!!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Glueing up and milling the legs*
> 
> Hello friends, I invite you to join me on my newest adventure. I'm building some bunk beds for the kids. I contemplating buying them but after going to pottery barn kids and seeing pine bunk beds for $1,400 I talked the ol' lady into letting me make them. I mean they even had planner tear out in them and everything to give them that rustic look. I can do better than that!
> 
> ...


So you will be staining or painting the finished product? The beds will be stackable? You should be far ahead of the $1400 bed, so does that mean new shop gear for you?


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Glueing up and milling the legs*
> 
> Hello friends, I invite you to join me on my newest adventure. I'm building some bunk beds for the kids. I contemplating buying them but after going to pottery barn kids and seeing pine bunk beds for $1,400 I talked the ol' lady into letting me make them. I mean they even had planner tear out in them and everything to give them that rustic look. I can do better than that!
> 
> ...
















































*VAS BIEN MAURIQUERIDO!!!!! ACÁ TE MANDO ALGUNAS FOTOS DE UNAS CAMAS QUE HICE YO
YA QUE A ÉSTAS CAMAS LAS TENÉS QUE HACER CON ENSAMBLES Y BULONES PARA QUE SEAN DESARMABLES
POR CUESTIONES DE MUDANZAS O CRECIMIENTO DE LOS NIÑOS: ESPERO QUE TE AYUDEN EN EL DISEÑO *


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Glueing up and milling the legs*
> 
> Hello friends, I invite you to join me on my newest adventure. I'm building some bunk beds for the kids. I contemplating buying them but after going to pottery barn kids and seeing pine bunk beds for $1,400 I talked the ol' lady into letting me make them. I mean they even had planner tear out in them and everything to give them that rustic look. I can do better than that!
> 
> ...


Awesome Mauricio. Did you make the sketch up plan as well?


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Glueing up and milling the legs*
> 
> Hello friends, I invite you to join me on my newest adventure. I'm building some bunk beds for the kids. I contemplating buying them but after going to pottery barn kids and seeing pine bunk beds for $1,400 I talked the ol' lady into letting me make them. I mean they even had planner tear out in them and everything to give them that rustic look. I can do better than that!
> 
> ...


Scott, thanks, I didn't build the sketch up model from scratch, I found something on 3D warehouse that was close and then tweaked some of the details.

Gracias por las ideas Kova.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Glueing up and milling the legs*
> 
> Hello friends, I invite you to join me on my newest adventure. I'm building some bunk beds for the kids. I contemplating buying them but after going to pottery barn kids and seeing pine bunk beds for $1,400 I talked the ol' lady into letting me make them. I mean they even had planner tear out in them and everything to give them that rustic look. I can do better than that!
> 
> ...


Oh, I missed some comments I wanted to respond to.

Thanks Jay, I think I'll definitely get the kids involved in the glue up. I may drawbore the head and foot boards together to I can get them to help with that also.

Thanks L2L, there is nothing wrong with pine structurally. This stuff is kiln dried and as long as I'm picky about the boards I buy it should be alright.

Shane, I'm planning on using my go-to stain which is Transtint die. It should work well to stain the pine evenly without much blotching. It should give that Piere One look my wife likes. ;-) That's what I hope anyway. I'll test it out on a piece of scrap first.

You know your right Shane! I should be well under $200 in materials, that leaves me $1200 to spend on tools! LOL. If only it worked that way. I'm sure I can work in a little something that I need for the build.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Glueing up and milling the legs*
> 
> Hello friends, I invite you to join me on my newest adventure. I'm building some bunk beds for the kids. I contemplating buying them but after going to pottery barn kids and seeing pine bunk beds for $1,400 I talked the ol' lady into letting me make them. I mean they even had planner tear out in them and everything to give them that rustic look. I can do better than that!
> 
> ...


Mauricio, when you finish these beds with TransTint, please let us know which color. 

I use some of their colorants as well, but it's so hard to predict the final outcome when buying online.

I really dislike the color my pine bench has taken on after a coat of natural danish oil…still thinking of dye mixed with shellac, but no color I have looks good on pine!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Glueing up and milling the legs*
> 
> Hello friends, I invite you to join me on my newest adventure. I'm building some bunk beds for the kids. I contemplating buying them but after going to pottery barn kids and seeing pine bunk beds for $1,400 I talked the ol' lady into letting me make them. I mean they even had planner tear out in them and everything to give them that rustic look. I can do better than that!
> 
> ...


My favorite to use is Mission Oak. Its a dark brown with maybe just a hint of red to it. I've used it on Red Oak, Poplar, and Birch ply but never on Pine. We'll see how it goes. It does well on Red Oak where there is the issue of the pores not taking stain well. The transtint does well there.

This is what I'm going for which is blotchy anyway. Not sure if that will work on your bench.


----------



## rfusca (May 9, 2013)

mochoa said:


> *Glueing up and milling the legs*
> 
> Hello friends, I invite you to join me on my newest adventure. I'm building some bunk beds for the kids. I contemplating buying them but after going to pottery barn kids and seeing pine bunk beds for $1,400 I talked the ol' lady into letting me make them. I mean they even had planner tear out in them and everything to give them that rustic look. I can do better than that!
> 
> ...


Very nice on the legs! I don't think I could get a power jointer - hand planing is just too addictive. It's that sound.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Glueing up and milling the legs*
> 
> Hello friends, I invite you to join me on my newest adventure. I'm building some bunk beds for the kids. I contemplating buying them but after going to pottery barn kids and seeing pine bunk beds for $1,400 I talked the ol' lady into letting me make them. I mean they even had planner tear out in them and everything to give them that rustic look. I can do better than that!
> 
> ...


Shop log, Dave made spike dog, shavings covering the shop…. so much tastiness.

Thanks for bringing us along Mauricio. You make it look easy.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *Glueing up and milling the legs*
> 
> Hello friends, I invite you to join me on my newest adventure. I'm building some bunk beds for the kids. I contemplating buying them but after going to pottery barn kids and seeing pine bunk beds for $1,400 I talked the ol' lady into letting me make them. I mean they even had planner tear out in them and everything to give them that rustic look. I can do better than that!
> 
> ...


This looks fun. And you have some great help.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

*Cutting the Legs, Prep Rails, Cut Mortices*

Wow I got a lot done yesterday. My wife and I also painted are bedroom in between woodworking sesions. She did the lower part of the walls, when she was done I'd go in and paint the top.

I'm sore today! But it feels good.

So I cut the legs to length by hand. The chop saw wasnt cutting accuratly enough for me so I cut these to length with a knife, a saw and my new bench hook. 









Then took the #4 to the end grain. 

















Choped the Head and Foot board rails to length. 









Then removed mill marks from the faces with the #4. Hit the edges with the #5.5









Laied out the mortices.









Chopping out 16 mortices of this size is not my idea of fun so used my router. This is my prefered method. Just a router a straight bit and an edge guide. Knocks it out in two pased with a 1/2" bit. 
I still have to square up the ends with a chisel. 









So thats where I am for now. Next to cut some tenons! I'm really suprpised at how fast the progress is going.

I'm having so much fun on this project. Almost as much fun as when I build my workbench.

Thanks for following along yall!

Mauricio


----------



## rfusca (May 9, 2013)

mochoa said:


> *Cutting the Legs, Prep Rails, Cut Mortices*
> 
> Wow I got a lot done yesterday. My wife and I also painted are bedroom in between woodworking sesions. She did the lower part of the walls, when she was done I'd go in and paint the top.
> 
> ...


I found it much faster to just take two or three swipes of a medium rasp to the corners of the tenons, rather than chisel the mortises square. Any reason for square mortises and not round tenons?


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Cutting the Legs, Prep Rails, Cut Mortices*
> 
> Wow I got a lot done yesterday. My wife and I also painted are bedroom in between woodworking sesions. She did the lower part of the walls, when she was done I'd go in and paint the top.
> 
> ...


Normally I would do that but with a wider 3/4" mortise cut in two passes the ends are not perfectly round or even so I will need to chisel them anyway. Also I'm eyeballing the ends of the mortises so they need a lot of clean up which you might be able to see in the picture.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Cutting the Legs, Prep Rails, Cut Mortices*
> 
> Wow I got a lot done yesterday. My wife and I also painted are bedroom in between woodworking sesions. She did the lower part of the walls, when she was done I'd go in and paint the top.
> 
> ...


Dang Mauricio, you are giving us lazy woodworkers a bad name. Quick progress, plus a bedroom paint job on the side. Very nice.


----------



## rfusca (May 9, 2013)

mochoa said:


> *Cutting the Legs, Prep Rails, Cut Mortices*
> 
> Wow I got a lot done yesterday. My wife and I also painted are bedroom in between woodworking sesions. She did the lower part of the walls, when she was done I'd go in and paint the top.
> 
> ...


Ah - I got ya. I didn't catch that the ends of the mortises were that rough. Regardless, you did get tons done!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Cutting the Legs, Prep Rails, Cut Mortices*
> 
> Wow I got a lot done yesterday. My wife and I also painted are bedroom in between woodworking sesions. She did the lower part of the walls, when she was done I'd go in and paint the top.
> 
> ...


Shane, my mother-in-law is in town so we have to take advantage and get as much done as we can while she watches the kids!

Chris, I'm feeling it today. lol.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Cutting the Legs, Prep Rails, Cut Mortices*
> 
> Wow I got a lot done yesterday. My wife and I also painted are bedroom in between woodworking sesions. She did the lower part of the walls, when she was done I'd go in and paint the top.
> 
> ...


excellent progress, but that because you cheated and used the router. (I would have done the same)


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Cutting the Legs, Prep Rails, Cut Mortices*
> 
> Wow I got a lot done yesterday. My wife and I also painted are bedroom in between woodworking sesions. She did the lower part of the walls, when she was done I'd go in and paint the top.
> 
> ...


I love my Bosch router! I aint afraid to say it. ;-) It's relatively quiet, and with the edge guide it's easy to set up and accurate. I hated it until I got a dust collection fitting for it.

Most of my other power tools are of low quality so I'm better off doing the work by hand. lol.


----------



## apprentice (Jun 27, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Cutting the Legs, Prep Rails, Cut Mortices*
> 
> Wow I got a lot done yesterday. My wife and I also painted are bedroom in between woodworking sesions. She did the lower part of the walls, when she was done I'd go in and paint the top.
> 
> ...


I do my mortices on the old US made Tauco pillar drill, great heavy built machine,1 horse, plunge using spur tip drills then clean up by hand, pretty fast and contollable.

One things for sure, those bunks will be better than anything you can buy retail.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Cutting the Legs, Prep Rails, Cut Mortices*
> 
> Wow I got a lot done yesterday. My wife and I also painted are bedroom in between woodworking sesions. She did the lower part of the walls, when she was done I'd go in and paint the top.
> 
> ...


Wow Mauricio you are kicking a$$ on this! Fun to watch, thanks.


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Cutting the Legs, Prep Rails, Cut Mortices*
> 
> Wow I got a lot done yesterday. My wife and I also painted are bedroom in between woodworking sesions. She did the lower part of the walls, when she was done I'd go in and paint the top.
> 
> ...


*SIGUE EL BUEN TRABAJO!!!!!
CORTES PROLIJOS, RANURAS PERFECTAS *


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Cutting the Legs, Prep Rails, Cut Mortices*
> 
> Wow I got a lot done yesterday. My wife and I also painted are bedroom in between woodworking sesions. She did the lower part of the walls, when she was done I'd go in and paint the top.
> 
> ...


Nice Mauricio.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

mochoa said:


> *Cutting the Legs, Prep Rails, Cut Mortices*
> 
> Wow I got a lot done yesterday. My wife and I also painted are bedroom in between woodworking sesions. She did the lower part of the walls, when she was done I'd go in and paint the top.
> 
> ...


Looking good! Your kids will love them


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Cutting the Legs, Prep Rails, Cut Mortices*
> 
> Wow I got a lot done yesterday. My wife and I also painted are bedroom in between woodworking sesions. She did the lower part of the walls, when she was done I'd go in and paint the top.
> 
> ...


Apprentice that sounds like a solid process. You have a picture of that pilar drill? Sounds bad aas.

I've done the drill press then paring thing but for some reason I have a lot of trouble getting a good fit with that. I just love the nice clean walls the router leaves.

Thanks everyone for following and for the comments.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *Cutting the Legs, Prep Rails, Cut Mortices*
> 
> Wow I got a lot done yesterday. My wife and I also painted are bedroom in between woodworking sesions. She did the lower part of the walls, when she was done I'd go in and paint the top.
> 
> ...


Coming right on along. High galoot factor.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

*Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*

Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds. 
This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.

I first scribed a line all the way around the shoulder with a knife, then cut the v groove to guide my saw. 









Sawed the shoulder, with my dovetail saw. I tried Paul Sellers advise here and used this saw even though it is a rip saw. I can confirm that a fine toothed rip saw does quite nicely across the grain when you scribe the line first. No tear out and it cut fast. I have a cross cut carcass saw but I wanted to give my new saw a good workout. I thought it worked better than the cross cut saw but then that might mean my other saw needs a fresh sharpening. 









Next to cut the cheeks. I tried to use my tenon saw but it wasn't cutting well, again it needs to be sharpened, I just got my files today but in the mean time I used the splitting technique which goes pretty fast once you get a rhythm going. 









However it's a little more difficult when you have a knot in the way.

Clean up with the #71. I love my router plane. Just got some new irons from Veritas today which I cant wait to try out on the next few tenons. 









And that's where I left off last night. 11 tenons down and 5 to go.










Thanks for watching folks,

Mauricio


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*
> 
> Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds.
> This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.
> ...


Dibs on top bunk!

Awesome job Maur and if you need any blotching techniques just let me know, I got you.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*
> 
> Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds.
> This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.
> ...


Those are some big tenons, nice work!

I have the two (V and Straight) 1/2" router plane irons from LV, and they work great. I just bought the 1/4" and an 1/8" from them as well… can't wait.

I also like the splitting method when the grain plays nice. It's more fun lol


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*
> 
> Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds.
> This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.
> ...


LOL. Thanks Stef, the 3yr old falls out of the toddler bed even with a railing so we know who gets the bottom. The wife loves blotch so I will have to hit you up for that advice! lol.

Thanks Mos, yeah thats what I got the 1/2" V and a 1/4". Not sure about the 1/8" cutter though, I was going to use that as an excuse to buy a small router plane. ;-)


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*
> 
> Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds.
> This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.
> ...


lol I used it as an excuse to not buy a small router plane (yet  ). That darn free shipping I tell ya…


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*
> 
> Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds.
> This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.
> ...


My mother in law says, "dont you have a machine for that?" I'm like yeah but it's a crappy Ryobi TS and these things are too big to balance on there. Much cleaner and predictable results by hand. It may be a little slower but there are fewer mistakes!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*
> 
> Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds.
> This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.
> ...


and probably a lot safer than trying to balance those suckers on a cheap ryobi table saw…


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*
> 
> Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds.
> This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.
> ...


Great progress Mauricio. That's a lot of tenons bro. I think you'll be tucking them into their respective bunks in no time. Are you making a ladder for the top bunk?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*
> 
> Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds.
> This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.
> ...


Maur, any trouble with the LV irons lining up correctly ? Sharpened my Stanley cutters and had to redo by sharpening them in place.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*
> 
> Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds.
> This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.
> ...


Dont let me ruin your English Andy! Thanks bro, yes, I will need a ladder; I actually was just looking for hardware on Amazon just now.

I just got the stretcher hardware in from Lee Valley today. Took advantage of the free shipping along with a few other goodies.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*
> 
> Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds.
> This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.
> ...


Kevin, I havent tried them out yet. Hopefully not. I'll let you know.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*
> 
> Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds.
> This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.
> ...


Looking good Mauricio!


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*
> 
> Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds.
> This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.
> ...


Manly stuff taking place here!


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*
> 
> Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds.
> This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.
> ...


Racking up the galoot points, I see. Good progress, Mauricio.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*
> 
> Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds.
> This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.
> ...


Thanks fellas!

Hey does anyone know where I can get metal hooks to hang the ladder and guard rail? The ones Rockler sells are for 3/4" stock, I need some that will work on 1.5" stock.

Can I make my own from flat bar stock? Can I just bend it to shape? Should I heat it before bending?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*
> 
> Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds.
> This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.
> ...


Nice progress. If Stefs in the top bunk I feel sorry for the one in the bottom!!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*
> 
> Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds.
> This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.
> ...


^ He's got a valid point.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*
> 
> Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds.
> This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.
> ...


Kevin, I think I know what you mean with the LV Vee cutter. I just tried it out and the bottom of the iron is not flat (parallel to the sole). How did you fix that? Did you have to grind it flat?

Thanks Don. You sound like you have had some experience taking some bombs in the bottom bunk. LOL


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*
> 
> Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds.
> This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.
> ...


Pretty simple, two identical thickness boards one on either side of a strip of wet dry sandpaper glued to a flat substrate or use your stones. Loose and lower the blade to meet the paper or stone and then just sharpen like you usually do going through the grits. Picked this up from a post somewhere just can't remember.

edit:
Maur this is my blog post on cleaning tenons w/71 pics 11 and 12. The concept is the same:
http://lumberjocks.com/theoldfart/blog/36412


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*
> 
> Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds.
> This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.
> ...


That's really looking great Mauricio. Keep up the nice work!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*
> 
> Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds.
> This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.
> ...


Thanks Kevin, I think I've seen that somewhere to. Its pretty far out of flat though, its going to take a ton of grinding.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*
> 
> Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds.
> This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.
> ...


Blog update! I got some time today and cut the remaining tenons!









Next step is to plow some grooves for the panels. My only concern there is that I want to use my #45 to plow the groove for plywood panels. The problem is that birch ply is undersized and might fit the groove too lose.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*
> 
> Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds.
> This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.
> ...


Thanks Joe!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*
> 
> Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds.
> This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.
> ...


One day I've gotta try it this way. I'm addicted to my dado stack for tenons.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*
> 
> Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds.
> This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.
> ...


"Dad made" how cool is that!!


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*
> 
> Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds.
> This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.
> ...


Lookin good..Looks like a fun project…I'm not familiar with the 45 type planes..is it possible to hone the blade down to the width you want..


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*
> 
> Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds.
> This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.
> ...


*HERMOSOS ENSAMBLES!!!!
Y SI LA ESCALERA VA FIJA?



?

Click to expand...

*


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*
> 
> Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds.
> This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.
> ...


Red, I think the Bandsaw would be the power tool option I would go with if I wanted to do it faster. I'd still probably want to cut the shoulders by hand though. If it were smaller pieces the shoulders would be cut on the table saw.

Thanks for the encouragement Lee.

Widdle, that's one way to go but I wouldn't want to alter the irons permanently, might be a good idea to try and find an extra iron I could later for similar situations in the future. I actually checked last night and the difference is only a couple of thousandths of an inch. I may just test it out and see how it goes. Might just take a couple of strokes of sandpaper in the groove to get the panel to fit.

Kova, I'm trying to avoid making holes in the bed, especially since these can be used as separate twin beds. 
Kova, es que quiero evitar abrirle huecos a la cama, especialmente porque las camas se podrán usar separadas en el futuro como camas normales.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*
> 
> Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds.
> This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.
> ...


What size plywood do you intend to use? I imagine you'd be able to use a cutter just under the size, and it'd fit ok. After all, 3/4" plywood isn't 3/4" anyway (or 1/2", etc)


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*
> 
> Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds.
> This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.
> ...


Mos, I was thinking of using 1/2" plywood. The closest cutter I have is a hair undersized. I'm going to test out the fit, I bet I widen with with just a little course sandpaper on a piece of wood.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*
> 
> Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds.
> This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.
> ...


you're also using pine, so it may just compress enough if it's not too far undersized


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*
> 
> Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds.
> This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.
> ...


True, I can also take a shaving or two off of the plywood on the hidden part to ease it in.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *Hand Cut Tenons for the Head/Foot Boards*
> 
> Ok, here are a couple of more evenings of progress behind me. I need to cut 16 tenons total to fit the head board and foot boards on the two beds.
> This part of the project is going a little slower than the earlier parts. But I'm having fun on this part so its all good.
> ...


Lots of joinery going on. Keep it up. The bench is looking good to. You are giving it a good workout.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

*Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*

Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board. 
The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use. 
Here I am with the tool in action! In my head I look much cooler doing this.










The first challenge I had to overcome was the lack of a plywood sized cutter. As you are all aware ¾" plywood is slightly undersized so I had to use the next size down and then pair away the rest of the waste by hand.

So first I plow most of the groove out.









Then use the sweet gauge I got from the swap as a cutting gauge to begin to cut out the rest of the waste. Here I used progressively deeper passes. 









Next I undercut it with a utility knife. 









Then with the same knife I score deeply down the gauge line. This almost cuts the whole piece free but it takes a couple more passes. 









No project is complete with out an error to fix! I got a little to aggressive chopping through a knot that was inconveniently in the way of my groove. But a little glue and blue tape and its like nothing happened. 









So here we are with some groovy rails!









Next to grove the posts to accept the sides of the panels. This was a similar process but with a couple of minor difficulties. I set the rails in the posts and marked the exact location of the groove. The problem arises when you connect the dots and your line is not perfectly parallel to the sides.

The solution was to plow the grove down the middle and pair away the rest of the waste by hand as above but without the benefit of being able to use the marking gauge. 

































The plow plane gets most of the groove but can't fully reach the back part so I clean up that part with the router plane. 

















On the couples that were not paralleled I had to use my chisel on its side like a side rabbet plane. I need me a side rabet plane! For next time of course. 









So here we are with everything grooved up and in perfect alignment ready for the panels!

























Thanks for watching! Questions and comments are welcome.

Mauricio


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


Maur, that is good stuff Man!

I applaud the use of the #45 and #71 planes; the vintage tool force is Strong with you!

Might I suggest a #79 Side Rabbet for your till? It's left and right, retractable, and uber-easy / comfortable to hold and use. Great blog post, love the progress.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


So fun to watch Mauricio. You look so serious in pic #1.

Really informative Mauricio. You are doing a great job.

Thanks for taking us along man.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


In my head I look much cooler doing this

Made me laugh with that one-I feel the same way. The good part is that using a #45 will always up the cool factor by a few points.

Nice job, Mauricio.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


Awesome progress Mauricio. As Smitty said, the force is strong. Pumpin it so your little man can properly claim his top bunk. I dig it.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


Very nice. You could have also used an even narrower cutter to do the groove on one side for all of them, and then reset to essentially do a rabbet to finish the other side of the groove. But it looks like it worked out well either way


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


Very nice, work, Maur! Your grooves and tenons, everything looks factory made. Super clean lines! Love your 71, the knobs look hand polished from hours of use…perfect.

Now I see why you're so hot to get a side rebate plane…but I gotta remember the chisel on its edge trick. Thanks for sharing!

Ya know, it's hard to look cool staring down at a hand tool. Luckily, all us hand tool geeks are busy looking at the 45 and the shavings. Sweet!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


Maur, gallootness personified! Wonder if the slitter on the 45 would have worked?
Outstanding work and your kids will have this blog to show their kids what grandpa did!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


Thanks Smitty! Yes I really want a side rabbet plane but I'm going to try and make one first. There is a plane swap coming up after all!

Tony, I took a pic with me smiling to but that just looked even goofier. Thanks for commenting.

Thanks JayT & Stef. Your comments are much appreciated.

Mos, that's a great idea! Two 3/8" grooves would have taken care of it. That's what you get when you don't go talk to the master first.  I did try that same idea but with the same wide cutter on the last 1/8" of material left but the skate wouldn't ride right. It would fall into the big groove.

Thanks Terry, the chisel works in a pinch (with both hands on it) but it's not easy. I'm a big fan of this 71 to, I've done no cleanup on it, that's how it was when I got it and I like the patina. Same with the 45. I should give them at least a thorough degreasing one of these days at least.

Thanks Kevin, I thought about the slitter but its beveled on both sides so I think it would have bruised up the edges of the rabbet.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


Re: the Slitter on the #45…

It'd have to be straight grained stuff to ensure a decent outcome, don't you think?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


yeah Smitty… and in my experience, the slitter isn't as easy to use as a chisel lol


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


I've never used the slitter but I think it would be more functional if it was only beveled on one side.

Lately I'm really likening the utility knife for a lot of things. I sharpen it on the diamond stones and strop first (Paul Sellers tip). It does great for scribing tenon shoulders and for "slitting" as I've done here. Also the thinness of the blade is a big plus because it can really score a deep line with less resistance from compression.

I might have to get me one of the Stanley utility knives that Paul Sellers uses.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


I use a utility knife for a lot of stuff too. When I was making the second counter top try, I used nothing but the utility knife, a chisel, and the router plane when I made the stopped dado in the mahogany. Did the same in poplar and mahogany for the stopped dados for the clocks I made as well.

I would agree about the single sided bevel may be easier to use on the #45… I think I just have a hard time sharpening it


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


Good stuff..Some serious production goin on there..Those moulding type planes look really usefull…Looking forward to trying one soon..Roy would be proud..


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


Good stuff brother. +1 with JayT

In my head I look much cooler doing this

Story of my life;-)


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


Take solace Maur, ya look cooler than this lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


^ Yeah but that dude is all drunked-up. Glue-sniffers….

On the other hand Mauricio is cool and collected.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


pictures are almost Smitty worthy. Excellent build.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


Widdle, get yourself one of these man, their boat loads of fun and cost about the same as 3 router bits but do much more! Thanks for the encouragement.

Red, thanks for stopping by man! You know we all think we are rock stars in our mind and then you see a pic of yourself and it's like "dude I need to start working out gain". ;-)

Stef after the last scary image of you I had burned in my subconscious (you know the one with the mallet) that one there is a big improvement! Your all Fonzerelli with your white under shirt and shiit.

Tony. LOL.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


Don, even getting "almost Smitty worthy" is a big compliment. Thanks brother.

P.S. Setting a beer can down on a red oak bench is not a good idea.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


Better there than on some cast iron though Maur. A cold beer within arms reach is well worth a little ring on your bench.

Lol @ Fonzerelli. Lucky that one didnt have any spaghetti stains on it. Im a firm follower of the white tshirt crowd. Never goes out of, or comes into, style. Just see Tony's "because I cant" broom posting. Also … don't mess with my hair product.

Is the candle for waxing soles or were you plowing grooves in the shop after you put down the 45?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


mine might have a ring or two to.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


LOL, yeah you know the candle is great for the plane soles and also creating some ambiance just in case I have any female visitors in the shop. ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


What's with the shoe at the door? Barefoot in the shop again, Maur?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


Probably threw it at the cat! or was it a spider? Whatever; it was BIG!!!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


Great action shots on the 45. The joinery is coming right on along.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


Wow, lots of stuff to see and read here. You should be done within the week, right? Progress looks quick and impressive from here.

Some true words have been spoken on subject of how cool we look in the pictures. I have always hated having my picture taken for the above mentioned reasons. They are painful reminders of how cool I am NOT, and how long its been since I was actually in shape. Pictures ruin my images in my mind with hard reality.

This looks to be a top notch build that will turn out great. Well done.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


in shape

you're really taking me on a trip down memory lane now!!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


Yall hear that, Smitty wants to know why I'm not wearing my crocks! Bhog's ribbing really cut me last time. I think that's who was giving me a hard time about it. So I've been wearing my flip flops.

See below: While we are on the subject I think it was Smitty who likes to go barefoot in the shop. 









Thanks for the props Dave!

Thanks Shane, this is actually a pretty straight forward project.

I feel you man, whatcha' gonna' do? At least I don't really gain much weight; I actually lose weight (muscle) when I stop working out. If only this hand tool work actually got you buff, wouldn't that be nice.

Peter Follansbee is pretty hard core and despite the guns he doesn't have the flattest stomach. ;-( Roy Underhill stays pretty slim though. And he drinks as much beer as anyone!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


It might have been tough love but it was necessary to get you out of the crocs Mauricio. We love love ya and couldn't stand by and let you do that to yourself.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


Yeah…I agree w/Tony. Best let the crocs go. It is for your own good. If you can't trust your internet buddies, who can you?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


Your Welcome!


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


You inspired me to do a little pine project..the shavings are fun..But the ding factor is high..Soo the 45 does grooves..What size cutters will it take ?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


Nice plane work there. It is really coming along. Everyone looks cooler in their head, cracked me up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


Friends don't let friends wear crocs. Or mandals… Sorry.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


Very nice work there Maur.

Also I am guilty of barefoot woodworking as well.. it's a sickness I tell you!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


My wife's been trying to get me to wear sandals for 35 years. Still ain't gonna happen.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


Sorry guys. I will wear anything but tennis shoes. I got flops, crocs, moccasins, boots and even Chuckies.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


I didn't hear mandals, so you're good. ;-)


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


Twas I who was breakin your stones on the crocs. Bros don't let bros wear crocs. 
Jerusalem Cruisers. Also out.










Im a flop guy but I like my sneaks in the shop. A nice pair of Merrells with some grip on the sole. If ive gotta put some stank behind a hand plane I slide around on all the shavings in my flops.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


Widdle, the ding factor is pretty high but that will just give you that antique look that is so hot these days. The 45 can take pretty much any size straight cuter. It can also do beads, toung and groove, etc. Mos has a blog series going with a lot of good information.

Thanks Bondo!

Thanks Airframer, that's right you were one of the Barefoot WW's to.

You know back in the Roman days one of the highest honors they could give a leader was a Triumph which is basically a parade to honor someone, like Julius Caesar after conquering Gaul for example.

On his parade float there was one guy who's job was to hold a reef over his head the whole time repeating "Remember you are mortal" so that his head wouldn't get too big.

Likewise it's great to have you guys be behind me letting me know that I'm not that cool. Otherwise I would still be thinking that Crocs were acceptable Bro apparel! Thanks Stef.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


I'm still wearing crocs in my shop. There i've said it. Phfbbt…..


----------



## rfusca (May 9, 2013)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


Nice stuff! Love the 45 usage. My wife jumps all over me for going barefoot in the garage…but keeps life interesting, right?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


Keep the faith, Chris! (Use footwear responsibly*)

;-)


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


I wear tennis shoes or hiking boots (depending on the season) in the shop if it's planned out, and for a significant amount of time. When I just pop in to "check" on something (and end up in there for an hour), or to just do something quick, I'll just wear my slippers lol

I say wear whatever you want in the shop, just make sure your feet aren't in the pictures ;-)


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


Fantastic blog Maur. Love the action shots. You're doing your sons proud.

Had to Google crocs. Maybe I'm not hip, but I had to google crocs. They won't be on my feet any time soon let me tell ya. I'm with Stef - Merrells for me. Comfort, grip and a bit of protection.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


Thanks for stopping by Andy.

Merrells huh? I had to google that, my wife just bought some of those for herself. So thats what he cool kids are wearing no huh?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


Merrells here too. I finally threw a pair away that was about 8 years old. They're still good but not 8 years in my abuse good anymore. First few years of computer life they have it easy, after that they earn their keep.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *Plowing Grooves in the Rails and Posts*
> 
> Hello again folks, the next step was to plow some groves in the stretchers and posts of the head board.
> The old Stanley #45 was the weapon of choice for this stage of the project which is a lot of fun to use.
> ...


Don I have a pair that are about 8 years old too. They are tatty now, but I can't bring myself to throw them away. They're the most comfortable pair of shoes I've ever owned.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

*Panels, Long Rails, and Mounting Brackets*

Hello again folks. Here is the update on my project. I'll let the pictures do most of the talking.

I experiment with new circ saw method. I just scored the first line and then eyeballed the second utility knife cut to the thickness of the blade. Then followed the line free hand. 









Works Great! Very little tear out. 









Those of you who follow the Workbench thread already know that I cut into my bench doing this. :-( So, I won't rehash that here. Fixing that will have to be a separate blog.

After some trimming with a block plane the panels fit great. 









Next cleaned up and prepared the long stretchers. 









Then I cut the stretchers to final length by hand. No pictures of this process, basically the same way I cut the other parts with a square, knife, and crosscut saw. 









Next to prepare the stretchers for the metal mounting brackets I will be using. They will be screwed in so I drilled and inserted some cross grain oak dowels to give the screws some long grain to bite into. You'll see what I mean in a minute.

First I had to make some dowels. Started off with a square piece of red oak.









Then I made a jig for planning it round. 

























Further refinement with the spoke shave. 









Then cut to length









Then I drilled some holes on the underside of the stretcher ends. I clamped a piece of scrap on to help me eyeball plumb. 









Please note, the crocs are in the pic because I'm NOT wearing them. lol.

Then I just glued in the dowels. Some fit a little lose so I sprinkled in some saw dust. 









Next I routed out the space for the brackets. I tried using the #71 but that didnt work out so well on end grain. So I used the power router and cleaned up the rest with a chisel. 


















So that's where I'm at so far. Next to rout out the mortise for the receiving end of the bracket.

Thanks for watching!

Mauricio


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Panels, Long Rails, and Mounting Brackets*
> 
> Hello again folks. Here is the update on my project. I'll let the pictures do most of the talking.
> 
> ...


Looks great Mauricio! Your jig to make a dowel is fun stuff too.

Thanks man.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Panels, Long Rails, and Mounting Brackets*
> 
> Hello again folks. Here is the update on my project. I'll let the pictures do most of the talking.
> 
> ...


Nice work. How'd you use the router on the end of the stretcher? Sounds scary to me lol

I also like the sticking board too


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Panels, Long Rails, and Mounting Brackets*
> 
> Hello again folks. Here is the update on my project. I'll let the pictures do most of the talking.
> 
> ...


As usual your work is flawless


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Panels, Long Rails, and Mounting Brackets*
> 
> Hello again folks. Here is the update on my project. I'll let the pictures do most of the talking.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony & Mont!

Mos, it wasn't the easiest thing. I did it with the router and an edge guide and I had to stand on a stool to get up there and do it. LOL.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Panels, Long Rails, and Mounting Brackets*
> 
> Hello again folks. Here is the update on my project. I'll let the pictures do most of the talking.
> 
> ...


Driving in hand-made oak dowels to get cross-grain anchorage is inspired work, Maur. Really. Very impressive, and built for the long haul. Way high on the Galoot index as well, 'lectric routah work nothwithstanding.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Panels, Long Rails, and Mounting Brackets*
> 
> Hello again folks. Here is the update on my project. I'll let the pictures do most of the talking.
> 
> ...


I like it, from a router to cut a groove to a hand plane to make a dowel. Woodworking at its best!!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Panels, Long Rails, and Mounting Brackets*
> 
> Hello again folks. Here is the update on my project. I'll let the pictures do most of the talking.
> 
> ...


Thanks Smitty! I just couldn't figure out a good galoot way to do it. I did do a practice piece with the #71 but that sucked! Not the best tool for end grain and I didn't look forward to the frequent sharpening of that blade. I guess the true galoot fashion wouldn't involve these metal brackets.

Thanks Don, that's what I love about having the hand tool skills, you have options. Do the fun stuff by hand the drudgery by machine.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Panels, Long Rails, and Mounting Brackets*
> 
> Hello again folks. Here is the update on my project. I'll let the pictures do most of the talking.
> 
> ...


Hand made dowels. That is taking it to the next level. I have used that type hardware a few times, the first tile I chiseled out the end grain. Kind of looked like a beaver chewed it out. The next time I turned to the router. Umm, way easier and faster, and I really dislike routers too.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Panels, Long Rails, and Mounting Brackets*
> 
> Hello again folks. Here is the update on my project. I'll let the pictures do most of the talking.
> 
> ...


Creative solutions, high values of galoot-ness, and even a power tool admission thrown in. What a page-turning read! Or maybe that should be a page down button pressing read? (The project is looking pretty good, too, Mauricio)


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Panels, Long Rails, and Mounting Brackets*
> 
> Hello again folks. Here is the update on my project. I'll let the pictures do most of the talking.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shane, good to hear you had a similar experience.

So the brackets have held up? I've had my doubt but have read good reviews. I got them from Lee Valley and I'm also putting my faith on the fact that they seem to only sell good stuff.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Panels, Long Rails, and Mounting Brackets*
> 
> Hello again folks. Here is the update on my project. I'll let the pictures do most of the talking.
> 
> ...


Ok, I can't help it anylonger, sorry but "Works Great! Very little tear out"

Should have been great on the other side too, since you had a backer board on it


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Panels, Long Rails, and Mounting Brackets*
> 
> Hello again folks. Here is the update on my project. I'll let the pictures do most of the talking.
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed the show Jay. Thanks for commenting.

Mos, LOL, true. That is the picture of the cut that scored my bench and I was all proud of it then the realization sank in. Oh Sh*t! I hate that sinking feeling.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Panels, Long Rails, and Mounting Brackets*
> 
> Hello again folks. Here is the update on my project. I'll let the pictures do most of the talking.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was really concerned about the brackets too, but they are like door hinges in the way they are mortised it. Had some in use for a couple of years on a twin bed, and about a year on my king bed, no issues. They are easy to "knock down" and remove. They don't "square" bed though. Since you will be using the beds in a stacked fashion, I would imagine once you have the lower unit square, the top will have no choice when installed but to be square also.

Really coming along nicely.


----------



## rfusca (May 9, 2013)

mochoa said:


> *Panels, Long Rails, and Mounting Brackets*
> 
> Hello again folks. Here is the update on my project. I'll let the pictures do most of the talking.
> 
> ...


Very nicely done! Very awesome on the dowels.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *Panels, Long Rails, and Mounting Brackets*
> 
> Hello again folks. Here is the update on my project. I'll let the pictures do most of the talking.
> 
> ...


Great progress Mauricio. Sorry to hear about the scar on your bench. I'm sure you'll fix it though.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

mochoa said:


> *Panels, Long Rails, and Mounting Brackets*
> 
> Hello again folks. Here is the update on my project. I'll let the pictures do most of the talking.
> 
> ...


Great progress! Loving the dowels!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Panels, Long Rails, and Mounting Brackets*
> 
> Hello again folks. Here is the update on my project. I'll let the pictures do most of the talking.
> 
> ...


Hmm, that gives me an idea… what about using a beading cutter in the #45 with a sticking board… hmmm


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Panels, Long Rails, and Mounting Brackets*
> 
> Hello again folks. Here is the update on my project. I'll let the pictures do most of the talking.
> 
> ...


what to make dowels? guess you could but the bead isnt perfectly round is it?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Panels, Long Rails, and Mounting Brackets*
> 
> Hello again folks. Here is the update on my project. I'll let the pictures do most of the talking.
> 
> ...


depends on the cutter, I guess… hmmm


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Panels, Long Rails, and Mounting Brackets*
> 
> Hello again folks. Here is the update on my project. I'll let the pictures do most of the talking.
> 
> ...


You could makea special dowel cutter with bigger curve…


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Panels, Long Rails, and Mounting Brackets*
> 
> Hello again folks. Here is the update on my project. I'll let the pictures do most of the talking.
> 
> ...


*BIEN HECHO MAURI!!!!!!
FINA EBANISTERÍA PARA TODOS ;-D*


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

mochoa said:


> *Panels, Long Rails, and Mounting Brackets*
> 
> Hello again folks. Here is the update on my project. I'll let the pictures do most of the talking.
> 
> ...


I bought dowels.

```
hangs head in shame
```
I need me a router plane, a beading plane and a dado plane. I think with those and a couple molding planes in the future, I could be satisfied with my quiver.

You do us all proud, young Mauricio. A fine lad.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Panels, Long Rails, and Mounting Brackets*
> 
> Hello again folks. Here is the update on my project. I'll let the pictures do most of the talking.
> 
> ...


Missed a couple of posts. Andy, Eric, thanks for the comments fellas.

Kova, gracias por el comentario hermano.

Bucket, I got a big smile out of your post. Who needs perfectly round dowels anyway?
You got to love the specialty planes.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Panels, Long Rails, and Mounting Brackets*
> 
> Hello again folks. Here is the update on my project. I'll let the pictures do most of the talking.
> 
> ...


Great job on this project Mauricio. It is coming together really nice!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *Panels, Long Rails, and Mounting Brackets*
> 
> Hello again folks. Here is the update on my project. I'll let the pictures do most of the talking.
> 
> ...


You can do some very fine and detailed work wit your hand tools. 
Looking real good.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Panels, Long Rails, and Mounting Brackets*
> 
> Hello again folks. Here is the update on my project. I'll let the pictures do most of the talking.
> 
> ...


Joe, Dave, thanks for the comments and support.

I should have another blog entry in soon.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

*Mortising Rail Brackets & Plowing Deco Grooves*

Here is a little more progress on my build

Installing the brackets on the bed posts:

First I lay out the location of the Mortise with a mortising gauge. I need to get something better than this crappy Harbor Freight gauge but it does ok for now. 









Chisel out the ends of the mortise with a chisel.









I start with my router plane set to full depth and work from one end back removing waste little by little. 









#71 Action shot!









The smooth and crisp mortise is a beautiful thing. 










Next I make a couple of more mortises a clearance for the little hooks. 









These don't need to be pretty. 









Test fit the bracket. 









Then with the matting piece. Everything sits well. 









Predrill for the screws then install the brackets (no pics of that). A power drill was used to drive the screws. I'm not a purist. I do like predrilling for screws with the egg beater though. Its easy and fast. 









Same goes for the long rails. 









And now we finally get to see what the bed looks like! I had to do this in the living room, I dont have the room in the garage right now. 








This is how each bed will look when used seperatly. When stacked the two foot boards are used on the top bunk and the two head boards are used for the bottom bunk.

Next I need to run a decorative groove down the long rails and on the bottom rails of the head/foot boards. 
For this I remove the secondary fence from the #45 and install an 1/8" cutter.









And plow away. 

















This is the result. I nice shadow line that breaks it up a little so it doesn't just look like a plain old board. 









That's it for now. Thanks for watching.

Questions and comments are welcome.

Mauricio


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Mortising Rail Brackets & Plowing Deco Grooves*
> 
> Here is a little more progress on my build
> 
> ...


nice work, I like the addition of the groove, it does help.

And who doesn't love a little #45 action ;-)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Mortising Rail Brackets & Plowing Deco Grooves*
> 
> Here is a little more progress on my build
> 
> ...


Good progress. Isn't it great when you can finally see it together?


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Mortising Rail Brackets & Plowing Deco Grooves*
> 
> Here is a little more progress on my build
> 
> ...


Thanks Mos, yeah any excuse to bust out the #45. 

Don, you are so right. When I put it together my wife and I were like "Holly crap I made a friggin' bed!" I was grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Mortising Rail Brackets & Plowing Deco Grooves*
> 
> Here is a little more progress on my build
> 
> ...


Maur, looking good. Nice action shot on the 71 and 45. Did you knife the long edges on the mortises?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *Mortising Rail Brackets & Plowing Deco Grooves*
> 
> Here is a little more progress on my build
> 
> ...


No doubt those will hold up to the test of time Mauricio. The romping should begin shortly brother. Make the kiddys proud of their papa.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Mortising Rail Brackets & Plowing Deco Grooves*
> 
> Here is a little more progress on my build
> 
> ...


Thanks Kevin, Yes I forgot to mention that, I did knife the lines before using the router plane. Makes a big difference.

Thanks Stef, I'm building this thing as strong as I can but having them horsing around on the top bunk does make me a little nervous.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Mortising Rail Brackets & Plowing Deco Grooves*
> 
> Here is a little more progress on my build
> 
> ...


I love it when a plan comes together and your bunk bed build certainly has done that.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Mortising Rail Brackets & Plowing Deco Grooves*
> 
> Here is a little more progress on my build
> 
> ...


@Maur-The beds are awesome! Make sure the kiddos know about ceiling fan danger (DAMHIKT!).


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Mortising Rail Brackets & Plowing Deco Grooves*
> 
> Here is a little more progress on my build
> 
> ...


Awesome Maur:

You relish the sense of accomplishment. Heck, I am proud to just follow along.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Mortising Rail Brackets & Plowing Deco Grooves*
> 
> Here is a little more progress on my build
> 
> ...


Excellent. Love the action shots.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Mortising Rail Brackets & Plowing Deco Grooves*
> 
> Here is a little more progress on my build
> 
> ...


Thanks Lee. It is sweet!

Thanks Don, good point, I better check the clearance from the ceiling fan!

Scott, thanks for sharing in the joy bro.

Thanks Don, it's been amazing how useful the 71 and 45 have been on this project.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Mortising Rail Brackets & Plowing Deco Grooves*
> 
> Here is a little more progress on my build
> 
> ...


Looking great, Maur! Following along and being able to see and understand exactly what you are doing makes me realize how poor a job I do of documenting and photographing projects.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

mochoa said:


> *Mortising Rail Brackets & Plowing Deco Grooves*
> 
> Here is a little more progress on my build
> 
> ...


Like a boss.

(You know a turn of phrase is obsolete when the old guys use it.)


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Mortising Rail Brackets & Plowing Deco Grooves*
> 
> Here is a little more progress on my build
> 
> ...


Excellent Mauricio!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Mortising Rail Brackets & Plowing Deco Grooves*
> 
> Here is a little more progress on my build
> 
> ...


Jay, thanks for watching. You probably have your head more in the game than I do and are more focused on getting work done than taking pics.

Bucket, awe snap, are old guys saying like a Boss now? I better stop. lol.

Tony, thank you sir!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Mortising Rail Brackets & Plowing Deco Grooves*
> 
> Here is a little more progress on my build
> 
> ...


What's not to love?

- Mortise chisels
- Eggbeater
- #45
- #71
- And a Plough action shot (my favorite) that's so good, you can smell the pine through the screen

Very sweet build, congrats on makin' a friggin BED! (love that, too)


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Mortising Rail Brackets & Plowing Deco Grooves*
> 
> Here is a little more progress on my build
> 
> ...


Thanks Smitty!

I feel like I'm running out of specialty planes to show off. Nothing like a Smitty blog post but we have to start somewhere. ;-)


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *Mortising Rail Brackets & Plowing Deco Grooves*
> 
> Here is a little more progress on my build
> 
> ...


Looking good!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Mortising Rail Brackets & Plowing Deco Grooves*
> 
> Here is a little more progress on my build
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

*Panel Prep and Glue Up*

Hello again friends and thanks for following. In this installment I prep each of the panels (Head bard and Food Board) for glue up.

I've done a lot of work since my last blog but progress has been a little slow.

Before I glued up the panels I tested my dye/poly finish to make sure that pine and birch ply would look ok together. And it looks ok to me. Gives me that splotchy pine look my wife likes so much. ;-)









Then on to prep the panels for glue up. This consisted of planing an angle on the top of each of the panel rails. And when I'm trying to remove big ol' ribbons of wood fast, I like to use my old wooden fore plane. 

















After I smooth it out with the #4 and a little sanding you end up with this. 









A couple of tenons were a little lose so I glued on some shims and then trimmed them up with the shoulder plane and the #71.

















A final smoothing of all the surfaces.









Knock of the edges.

















And then the glue up. Each one of these took me the evening to prep and glue up. 









Right now I'm working on these 1/4" decorative styles I'm adding to the panels.

I'm ripping them on the band saw then smoothing the faces at the bench. Widdle's bench dogs in action here!









Then I true up one end on the shooting board.









Mark the width against the panel.









Saw to width.









Then shoot to get a nice fit.









The shooting board/bench hook combo I made is really working out well. Its nice and light and easy to flip back and forth for each sawing/shooting operation. 
Next I made a story stick to help with alignment.









Then glued and pin nailed them in place and here we are. 









One down and three to go.

Edit: Here are all 4 panels done!









After this I need to make the ladder and the guard rail.

Thanks for watching folks, questions and comments are welcome.

Mauricio


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Panel Prep and Glue Up*
> 
> Hello again friends and thanks for following. In this installment I prep each of the panels (Head bard and Food Board) for glue up.
> 
> ...


The panels look good Maur. Any advantage to a four vs a block in knocking off the edges?


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Panel Prep and Glue Up*
> 
> Hello again friends and thanks for following. In this installment I prep each of the panels (Head bard and Food Board) for glue up.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kevin, no its just personal preference, this one has a huge mouth and a heavily cambered iron which makes it efficient at taking very thick shavings. I can get down to the line in fewer strokes. Any plane can do it really.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Panel Prep and Glue Up*
> 
> Hello again friends and thanks for following. In this installment I prep each of the panels (Head bard and Food Board) for glue up.
> 
> ...


Gotta sell the wife on the idea of the splotchy pine look being too hard to get. How long it is going to take, how risky it is. Maybe you need a new HVLP kits "to make it work"... : ) Gotta look for the angles!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Panel Prep and Glue Up*
> 
> Hello again friends and thanks for following. In this installment I prep each of the panels (Head bard and Food Board) for glue up.
> 
> ...


nice work Mauricio. It's really turning out great.

Reminds me that I've been meaning to make a shooting board/bench hook


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *Panel Prep and Glue Up*
> 
> Hello again friends and thanks for following. In this installment I prep each of the panels (Head bard and Food Board) for glue up.
> 
> ...


Nice glue up Maruicio. I think I would have been tempted to pre-finish the panels though.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *Panel Prep and Glue Up*
> 
> Hello again friends and thanks for following. In this installment I prep each of the panels (Head bard and Food Board) for glue up.
> 
> ...


Looking good.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Panel Prep and Glue Up*
> 
> Hello again friends and thanks for following. In this installment I prep each of the panels (Head bard and Food Board) for glue up.
> 
> ...


Good stuff man. Gonna have a lot more character than the one I made.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Panel Prep and Glue Up*
> 
> Hello again friends and thanks for following. In this installment I prep each of the panels (Head bard and Food Board) for glue up.
> 
> ...


I like the panels. Nice touch.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Panel Prep and Glue Up*
> 
> Hello again friends and thanks for following. In this installment I prep each of the panels (Head bard and Food Board) for glue up.
> 
> ...


Thanks Smith!

Shane you are right, I've been thinking of the HVLP kit and this would have been a good opportunity to sneak it in since we are saving so much money vs. buying the beds.
Does anyone have experience with the Harbor Freight sprayer? I think I would need a bigger compressor though. The idea of not having to sand in-between coats of Lacquer does sound appealing.

Mos, so far I like this one a lot. It uses a thin cutting board for the plane to ride on. I just leave it where it is while I'm flipping to bench hook mode and it's not in the way.

Andy, I had thought of that but since its plywood panel contraction isn't an issue. Also it might have been tough to fit the panel with the decorative styles already attached and have them but up perfectly against the rails.

Thanks Red, mine will just take about 4 times as long to make than yours. 

Thanks Don, I wish I could take credit for the design but I'm totally biting Pottery Barn's design.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Panel Prep and Glue Up*
> 
> Hello again friends and thanks for following. In this installment I prep each of the panels (Head bard and Food Board) for glue up.
> 
> ...


yea, but I bet not on hand plane touches the pottery barn version


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Panel Prep and Glue Up*
> 
> Hello again friends and thanks for following. In this installment I prep each of the panels (Head bard and Food Board) for glue up.
> 
> ...


Maur, I think Stef just bought a HVLP.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Panel Prep and Glue Up*
> 
> Hello again friends and thanks for following. In this installment I prep each of the panels (Head bard and Food Board) for glue up.
> 
> ...


Maur, I used a Harbor Freight HVLP gun to spray high gloss latex. I had to thin it down but it worked just fine for me. Oh, and I have a small Home Depot twin tank compressor. Your beds are coming along nicely, well done.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Panel Prep and Glue Up*
> 
> Hello again friends and thanks for following. In this installment I prep each of the panels (Head bard and Food Board) for glue up.
> 
> ...


Kevin, good to know, I'll have to pick Stefs brain on that.

Thanks Lee, good to know, I have a small Porter Cable pancake compressor so if it works for you it should work for me. I'll look into it.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Panel Prep and Glue Up*
> 
> Hello again friends and thanks for following. In this installment I prep each of the panels (Head bard and Food Board) for glue up.
> 
> ...


True Don, I think mine will be a little better. I'm hoping some gentle scallops show through from the planing.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Panel Prep and Glue Up*
> 
> Hello again friends and thanks for following. In this installment I prep each of the panels (Head bard and Food Board) for glue up.
> 
> ...


Shane is a wise man….

They look fantastic Mauricio! Great work man.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

mochoa said:


> *Panel Prep and Glue Up*
> 
> Hello again friends and thanks for following. In this installment I prep each of the panels (Head bard and Food Board) for glue up.
> 
> ...


This is going to be a great looking bed! Keep on truckin'


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Panel Prep and Glue Up*
> 
> Hello again friends and thanks for following. In this installment I prep each of the panels (Head bard and Food Board) for glue up.
> 
> ...


*ESTÁS TRABAJANDO MUY BIEN MAURI DESDE
QUE USAS EL NUEVO WORKBENCH 
ESA CAMA ESTÁ QUEDANDO ESPECTACULAR!!!!!!!*


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Panel Prep and Glue Up*
> 
> Hello again friends and thanks for following. In this installment I prep each of the panels (Head bard and Food Board) for glue up.
> 
> ...


Thanks Eric, Gracias Kova, I missed your posts.

Here is an update, not worthy of a new post. I've finished the panels and am now in the process of staining them.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Panel Prep and Glue Up*
> 
> Hello again friends and thanks for following. In this installment I prep each of the panels (Head bard and Food Board) for glue up.
> 
> ...


Those look great Mauricio. You are doing a terrific job on these.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

*Finishing, Support Slats, and Twin Bed Assembly*

Hello again all, I'm almost done with the bunk beds, At this point they are two twin beds.

Here is the stain I used which worked out pretty well.

I used Dark Walnut Transtint dye mixed with DNA. 









I used DNA instead of water so I wouldn't have to raise the grain first. However water may have worked better because it doesn't dry as fast giving the stain more time to soak in. No real issues though I think it worked out.

The varnish used was MinWax satin poly in the round can thinned out with MS.

Not many pics of this process, hard to take pic with gloved hands with finish on them. The best I could do is having the wife come in and take a pic. 









I rubbed out the first coat of varnish with steel wool.









I got the hang of brushing on the poly with a sponge brush (you can still get quality US made ones at ACE hardware) so I made the second coat thicker and left it at that. I just rubbed it down again with steel wool and applied some dark wax.

I'm quite happy with the results! And more importantly, the boss likes them to. 









Next I had to prepare the slats that support the mattress.

The 10' 1×4's I used were a little long for the chop saw so I cut most by hand. I know, I need a better cross cut saw, I have one waiting to be restored. 









Then I knocked off the corners of the slatts. 









Here is a tip I picked up from Jeff Miller's book on Beds. The boards are notched and held in place with a dowel. This allows them to move and act as springs. I drilled out the hole on the drill press and then cut out the notch on the band saw. At first I was doing it all on the Drill Press which is why these look a little rough. 








This pic was taken before fully cutting the notch on the BS. 









And Voila! Two fully functional twin beds!










Ah…nice!

























This pic shows some of the character of the wood which is hard to see with my crapy cell phone camera. 









And the best part, subtle traces left by the hand planes which I love. 









And here they are with some bedding on them. 









Next I'll build the guard rails and the ladder so I can stack these beds.

Thanks for looking. Questions and comments are welcome.

Mauricio


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Finishing, Support Slats, and Twin Bed Assembly*
> 
> Hello again all, I'm almost done with the bunk beds, At this point they are two twin beds.
> 
> ...


Spectacular Mauricio! They really came out nice. Great job man.

The lack of Crocs proves that Shane's intervention was fruitful.

Superb stuff Maur, thank you for taking us along.

Edit: Nice shop log!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *Finishing, Support Slats, and Twin Bed Assembly*
> 
> Hello again all, I'm almost done with the bunk beds, At this point they are two twin beds.
> 
> ...


Great looking beds. I like both the style and finish you achieved. 
I am starting a twin bed project soon, and was wondering did you use solid posts or did you laminate them?

Thanks


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Finishing, Support Slats, and Twin Bed Assembly*
> 
> Hello again all, I'm almost done with the bunk beds, At this point they are two twin beds.
> 
> ...


Put some shoes on!

Nice project. They will get a lot of use for a long time.

I hear a future statement that goes something like this, "Your grandfather built these beds in the 2013"

"Wow, that was a long time ago"


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Finishing, Support Slats, and Twin Bed Assembly*
> 
> Hello again all, I'm almost done with the bunk beds, At this point they are two twin beds.
> 
> ...


Uh oh, the "Bondo pose" is starting to make appearances in project posts. 

Those look great, Maur! I hadn't seen the slot and dowel thing before, but it makes perfect sense.

more importantly, the boss likes them

That's the important part


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Finishing, Support Slats, and Twin Bed Assembly*
> 
> Hello again all, I'm almost done with the bunk beds, At this point they are two twin beds.
> 
> ...


You know a Bondo/Croc pic would move everyone to silence! Outstanding pieces that will be treasured for generations. Congratulations.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Finishing, Support Slats, and Twin Bed Assembly*
> 
> Hello again all, I'm almost done with the bunk beds, At this point they are two twin beds.
> 
> ...


Uh oh, the "Bondo pose" is starting to make appearances in project posts. 

was thinking the same thing lol. Nicely done sneaking that one in there ;-)

Looking good Mauricio, the finish really turned out better than I thought it would. Nice work


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Finishing, Support Slats, and Twin Bed Assembly*
> 
> Hello again all, I'm almost done with the bunk beds, At this point they are two twin beds.
> 
> ...


Mauricio, this has been a very informative blog and I have picked up some great ideas. The finish on the beds look great.


----------



## llwynog (May 5, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Finishing, Support Slats, and Twin Bed Assembly*
> 
> Hello again all, I'm almost done with the bunk beds, At this point they are two twin beds.
> 
> ...


Almost done ! Great looking beds and the plane marks do add character.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Finishing, Support Slats, and Twin Bed Assembly*
> 
> Hello again all, I'm almost done with the bunk beds, At this point they are two twin beds.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony! Yes LJ has been a good influence on me and has got me over my croc addiction. 

Thanks Willie, I wish I could get solid 3×3's at my local HD but I had to laminate two 2x's.

Don, thanks my friend, that's a beautiful thought. That reminds me I need to figure out how to sing these, I always forget that part.

Thanks Jay! Yeah and I still owe you guys Bondo pose on the bench!

Thanks Kevin, that would have been shocking, that's why I make sure to keep the Crocs out of the shots now  I pretty much only use them to cut the grass now.

Thanks Mos, but its so dark I might as well have painted them. They look better in person though, a lot more wood grain showing through.

Thanks Lee, I'm glad you found it useful. I couldn't find a lot of info on the type of beds I wanted to build. I've had to piece together and figured a lot of this stuff out on my own so I just wanted to pass along the little knowledge I've acquired.

Thanks Fabrice, I love the plane marks to, I kind of wish I would have putt a little more camber on my smoother to make them a little more obvious.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *Finishing, Support Slats, and Twin Bed Assembly*
> 
> Hello again all, I'm almost done with the bunk beds, At this point they are two twin beds.
> 
> ...


Awesome job Mauricio, you did it!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Finishing, Support Slats, and Twin Bed Assembly*
> 
> Hello again all, I'm almost done with the bunk beds, At this point they are two twin beds.
> 
> ...


If you're gonna sing you'll need to build a guitar.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Finishing, Support Slats, and Twin Bed Assembly*
> 
> Hello again all, I'm almost done with the bunk beds, At this point they are two twin beds.
> 
> ...


I am not sure if I am more proud of you for breaking the Crocs addiction or buiding the sweet pair of beds. Looks like they turned out great. You guys keep doing top notch work outta pine, and you are going to drive me to try it. Never thought I could think/say that before.

Job well done, look forward to seeing them stacked up.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Finishing, Support Slats, and Twin Bed Assembly*
> 
> Hello again all, I'm almost done with the bunk beds, At this point they are two twin beds.
> 
> ...


Looking great, Mauricio! Nice job coloring the Borg pine, and thanks for sharing your recipe.

Also love the hand plane marks…


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Finishing, Support Slats, and Twin Bed Assembly*
> 
> Hello again all, I'm almost done with the bunk beds, At this point they are two twin beds.
> 
> ...


You should be proud of yourself, Maur! The beds came out great. I like the hand plane marks too-I've left them on mine before too.

Apparently, guns are still legal in Georgia, because there's a picture of two guns in the one your wife took (haha). I caught the Bondo pose too. Very nice.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

mochoa said:


> *Finishing, Support Slats, and Twin Bed Assembly*
> 
> Hello again all, I'm almost done with the bunk beds, At this point they are two twin beds.
> 
> ...


I REALLY like how that finish came out! I need to source up some dye me thinks..


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Finishing, Support Slats, and Twin Bed Assembly*
> 
> Hello again all, I'm almost done with the bunk beds, At this point they are two twin beds.
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy!

Ah yes Don, spelling is definitely not my forte.

Thanks Shane, yeah, the pine works out, especially since the old lady likes really dark stain. The pine does dent pretty easily, that's the only downsize but hey, maybe it will give it a little more of a rustic look. I'll let you know how it works out over time.

Thanks Terry, you got to love the plane evidence.

Thanks Don! It's from pushing all that steel, steel wool that is. ;-)

Thanks Eric, I got turned on to this dye when trying to stain Red Oak, it colors every part of the wood, even the pores that don't usually take color. I like what it does on pine to, its blotchy but if you make everything super dark the blotch doesn't show much.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Finishing, Support Slats, and Twin Bed Assembly*
> 
> Hello again all, I'm almost done with the bunk beds, At this point they are two twin beds.
> 
> ...


Get your tickets to the gun show! Lookin like a pimp in that apron….lol

That finish is somethin. Well done brother.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Finishing, Support Slats, and Twin Bed Assembly*
> 
> Hello again all, I'm almost done with the bunk beds, At this point they are two twin beds.
> 
> ...


ha, I thought I missed a joke somewhere about singing. I get it now!!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Finishing, Support Slats, and Twin Bed Assembly*
> 
> Hello again all, I'm almost done with the bunk beds, At this point they are two twin beds.
> 
> ...


Thanks Red, I'm trying to sell my wife on the beauty of wood grain but it's not working. Until then she gets pine stained to oblivion.

Yeah, rocking the new Veritas apron and an old shirt I didn't mind ruining, and black so that stains wouldn't show (I realize that's a contradiction but not everything I do makes sense). If my arms look big, then I think it's an optical illusion, they really aren't. 

By the way, I did scuff sand real quick with 220grit before staining and varnishing. That's what Paul Sellers does to help the finish stick, seems to work ok….


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Finishing, Support Slats, and Twin Bed Assembly*
> 
> Hello again all, I'm almost done with the bunk beds, At this point they are two twin beds.
> 
> ...


Mauricio, funny how my wife loves dark wood, too! Although, since our old home is built from black walnut, she wants everything made from walnut! LOL

Hey, just noticed your scuffed up right knee cap in the Bondo pose…mine is exactly the same! You must place your right knee down on the ground for support like I do! Have you had back surgery as well? Jeez, I hope not…


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Finishing, Support Slats, and Twin Bed Assembly*
> 
> Hello again all, I'm almost done with the bunk beds, At this point they are two twin beds.
> 
> ...


Dang brah, why you eyeballing my knee Terry? ;-) Not scuffed, just ashy. I guess I was doing a lot of kneeling that day between fitting the slats and putting the beds together. The back has been good for a while thank God.

Yeah my wife grew up in South America where all wood is tropical and most furniture is dark so that's what she likes. She would have everything made of walnut if she could.

A walnut house? Wow! I'd love to see that.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *Finishing, Support Slats, and Twin Bed Assembly*
> 
> Hello again all, I'm almost done with the bunk beds, At this point they are two twin beds.
> 
> ...


So sorry, bro, was looking back to see how I missed the singing joke…noticed your knees. Not sure what that says about me today…LOL.

Nah, you wouldn't want to see our 1860's house. It's been neglected for years, and is waiting for ME to gain the skills to re-build it. But, lots of tool marks in the woodworking! This place didn't gain electricity until the 1960's. I suppose that's another reason I'm drawn to hand tools…


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *Finishing, Support Slats, and Twin Bed Assembly*
> 
> Hello again all, I'm almost done with the bunk beds, At this point they are two twin beds.
> 
> ...


A very nice build of a pair o beds.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *Finishing, Support Slats, and Twin Bed Assembly*
> 
> Hello again all, I'm almost done with the bunk beds, At this point they are two twin beds.
> 
> ...


Aww yea Maur! The kids are gonna love em. Ive been wanting to work with the transtint dyes for a while now but id actually have to build something to use them.

Bondo bed pose is off the charts!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Finishing, Support Slats, and Twin Bed Assembly*
> 
> Hello again all, I'm almost done with the bunk beds, At this point they are two twin beds.
> 
> ...


What you waiting for Terry, you don't have anything else to do do you? ;-)

Thanks Roger!

Thanks Chris! Get you some, that little bottle is about $18 but makes 64oz of stain so it goes a long way.

Yeah, the Bondo pose confirms that they will fit in those beds for a long time. That is unless they grow to be taller than me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Finishing, Support Slats, and Twin Bed Assembly*
> 
> Hello again all, I'm almost done with the bunk beds, At this point they are two twin beds.
> 
> ...


Serious craftsmanship on display on real household furniture that will last several lifetimes. That's what I'm talking about. Well done, Mauricio, you done yourself proud!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Finishing, Support Slats, and Twin Bed Assembly*
> 
> Hello again all, I'm almost done with the bunk beds, At this point they are two twin beds.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words Smitty! It does feel good to know the boys are sleeping in beds I made every day.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *Finishing, Support Slats, and Twin Bed Assembly*
> 
> Hello again all, I'm almost done with the bunk beds, At this point they are two twin beds.
> 
> ...


That is a wonderful Job. You have outdone yourself with this project

I like the finish almost as much as the woodwork.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *Finishing, Support Slats, and Twin Bed Assembly*
> 
> Hello again all, I'm almost done with the bunk beds, At this point they are two twin beds.
> 
> ...


Dave, thank you my friend!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *Finishing, Support Slats, and Twin Bed Assembly*
> 
> Hello again all, I'm almost done with the bunk beds, At this point they are two twin beds.
> 
> ...


You make me smile  my friend.


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *Finishing, Support Slats, and Twin Bed Assembly*
> 
> Hello again all, I'm almost done with the bunk beds, At this point they are two twin beds.
> 
> ...


*GENIAL LOCO QUEDARON DE LUJO!!!!!!
ACÁ TODOS LOS FABRICANTES ESTÁN
TIÑIENDO LOS MUEBLES OSCUROS
PORQUE LAS VIEJAS LOCAS ESTÁN
LOCAS POR EL WENGUE JAJAJAJAJAJAJA
Y QUE WENGUE ÉSTO Y WENGUE LO OTRO JAJAJAJAJAJAJA
Y USAN PINO Y LO TIÑEN DE OSCURO COMO HICISTE
VOS GENIO!!!!!!*


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

*The Finale: Railings, Ladder and Stacking*

Hello again folks, this blog aint done yet, I still have to finish the railings and ladders and make this thing a bunk bed.

I started a new job recently so I've been very busy, as a result, shop time has been limited and my picture taking has been lax. But I've got enough below to give you an idea of the process.

Nothing too ground breaking here and no galoot points when it comes to mortising.

Jointing one face and one edge so I can feed them through the thickness planer









After some machine ripping and hand planing I have the parts I need for my railing.









And then my first venture into doweling. It went ok, if I had to do it again I would have done M&T but with the router trick for making the mortises, you know the one where you rout a grove and then make a notched piece to glue in to form the mortises. Also I would have made the slats thinner than the horizontals, that way you save a step having to flush things up. That was a pain to do on this wood with hand planes. Next time…

















These were a pain to make, my wife wanted me to make 4 of them! Luckily I was able to talk her down to 3. Lol

















After the railings were finished I glued on some leather to protect the railings from bruising. 









Next for the ladder. 









Cutting dados was a lot of fun to do by hand.


































Before I finish the ladder I stacked the beds, that way I know my support blocks are aligned perfectly with the rails. 
So I lay out for my alignment pins and drill them by hand. 

















1/2" steel rods went into the holes. 
Next we stack them up and put the slats back on. The boys help out with this. 

















Screwing on the railings.









Happy customers so far!









Next I locate and glue on the support blocks. 









Dye & Poly









Aluminum for the hooks, there is some leather glued in there as well which you can't see.










And voila! We are DONE!









Here are a few more pictures taken with the good camera. 

















































So that's it for this project, thanks for watching folks, hope this inspired a few more bunk bed builds here on LJ.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *The Finale: Railings, Ladder and Stacking*
> 
> Hello again folks, this blog aint done yet, I still have to finish the railings and ladders and make this thing a bunk bed.
> 
> ...


Nice build. Looks like you could park a mack truck on those mattress slats … lol. I guess when your kids leave you're planning to use it to sleep.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *The Finale: Railings, Ladder and Stacking*
> 
> Hello again folks, this blog aint done yet, I still have to finish the railings and ladders and make this thing a bunk bed.
> 
> ...


This has been a great blog and the end product is superbly done. I see the boys are really happy with their new beds.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *The Finale: Railings, Ladder and Stacking*
> 
> Hello again folks, this blog aint done yet, I still have to finish the railings and ladders and make this thing a bunk bed.
> 
> ...


Great work Mauricio. Your sons will have great memories of the years they shared the bunk beds built by their dad.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *The Finale: Railings, Ladder and Stacking*
> 
> Hello again folks, this blog aint done yet, I still have to finish the railings and ladders and make this thing a bunk bed.
> 
> ...


Excellent work Mauricio!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *The Finale: Railings, Ladder and Stacking*
> 
> Hello again folks, this blog aint done yet, I still have to finish the railings and ladders and make this thing a bunk bed.
> 
> ...


Outstanding Maur, your sons are going to have a blast in that bed. The only problem I see is who gets it for their kids later on? May have to make a second!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *The Finale: Railings, Ladder and Stacking*
> 
> Hello again folks, this blog aint done yet, I still have to finish the railings and ladders and make this thing a bunk bed.
> 
> ...


Nice job Mauricio. I can only imagine the dare devil tricks that will be forthcoming. Looks great.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *The Finale: Railings, Ladder and Stacking*
> 
> Hello again folks, this blog aint done yet, I still have to finish the railings and ladders and make this thing a bunk bed.
> 
> ...


Very professional looking, and the kids look pleased too.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *The Finale: Railings, Ladder and Stacking*
> 
> Hello again folks, this blog aint done yet, I still have to finish the railings and ladders and make this thing a bunk bed.
> 
> ...


Looks like the boys love it buddy. Job well done and extra dad points have been awarded for this project.


----------



## ScaleShipWright (Mar 28, 2013)

mochoa said:


> *The Finale: Railings, Ladder and Stacking*
> 
> Hello again folks, this blog aint done yet, I still have to finish the railings and ladders and make this thing a bunk bed.
> 
> ...


Two very satisfacted customers there!


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *The Finale: Railings, Ladder and Stacking*
> 
> Hello again folks, this blog aint done yet, I still have to finish the railings and ladders and make this thing a bunk bed.
> 
> ...


Man, your kids are cute….Oh, beds look good, too! Off topic- Did you purposely get the open mouth router and do you prefer it to the closed mouth?....Wes


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *The Finale: Railings, Ladder and Stacking*
> 
> Hello again folks, this blog aint done yet, I still have to finish the railings and ladders and make this thing a bunk bed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for following along folks, I appreciate the support.

So far the kids love it and no one has fallen off, yet…. I hope that doesn't happen, lol.

Wes, Thanks!, This one (Stanley #71) has the shoe that closes the mouth but I have never used it with the mouth open, not yet. I like that I have the option to use it either way.


----------



## jaysonic (Jul 14, 2012)

mochoa said:


> *The Finale: Railings, Ladder and Stacking*
> 
> Hello again folks, this blog aint done yet, I still have to finish the railings and ladders and make this thing a bunk bed.
> 
> ...


Awesome blog! I just found it…so I read through the whole thing right now. Beautiful bed, thanks for sharing!


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

mochoa said:


> *The Finale: Railings, Ladder and Stacking*
> 
> Hello again folks, this blog aint done yet, I still have to finish the railings and ladders and make this thing a bunk bed.
> 
> ...


Mauricio, I'm curious as to why three railings…maybe there's a poltergeist or opening to the twilight zone and you don't want to lose a kid in the wall?................Wes


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *The Finale: Railings, Ladder and Stacking*
> 
> Hello again folks, this blog aint done yet, I still have to finish the railings and ladders and make this thing a bunk bed.
> 
> ...


Glad you found it entertaining Jaysonic, and thanks for commenting.

Wes, because of the way I designed these beds there was about about 1.5" of "reveal between the long stretchers and the outside edge of the bed posts. That plus the space crated by the shoe molding made for about a 2" space between the bed and the wall Enough for a kid to wedge a body part in there (a design flaw) . So to compensate I needed two railings on the wall side plus one on the outside of the top bunk. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

mochoa said:


> *The Finale: Railings, Ladder and Stacking*
> 
> Hello again folks, this blog aint done yet, I still have to finish the railings and ladders and make this thing a bunk bed.
> 
> ...


Loved all the glamor shots.
And the boys look great to.


----------



## DavidBareford (Dec 31, 2013)

mochoa said:


> *The Finale: Railings, Ladder and Stacking*
> 
> Hello again folks, this blog aint done yet, I still have to finish the railings and ladders and make this thing a bunk bed.
> 
> ...


Mauricio,

Just read through the series and really enjoyed it! (I seriously need to pick up a plow plane somewhere). I appreciate all the time it takes to document everything and then post it, but it's inspirational for us here in the LJ world. Thanks!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mochoa said:


> *The Finale: Railings, Ladder and Stacking*
> 
> Hello again folks, this blog aint done yet, I still have to finish the railings and ladders and make this thing a bunk bed.
> 
> ...


THanks dave! Glad you enjoyed it. Wish I had more time for bogging, I barley have time to woodwork.

Yes you have to get a plow plane! So much fun to use!


----------

